# Mission:Impossible 4



## Steve615 (Feb 5, 2006)

From Yahoo Movies and Access Hollywood:

Paramount Pictures has confirmed a theatrical release date of December 16,2011 for the latest installment of the *Mission:Impossible* franchise.

Tom Cruise will return to star in the film. He will also co-produce this project with J.J. Abrams. Abrams directed the third installment of this franchise.

http://movies.yahoo.com/news/usmovies.accesshollywood.com/tom-cruises-latest-mission-impossible-christmas-2011


----------



## Dave (Jan 29, 2003)

Tom Cruise is also flying back to get started on a Top Gun sequel. Its said he won't play as big a part in Top Gun II. He will still be the Maverick in Top Gun II.


----------



## jeffshoaf (Jun 17, 2006)

I can't bring myself to watch the MI movies - if they had called them something else, I could probably enjoy them. It disturbs me greatly that they replaced all the stuff that made the original series unique with just more Bond-like action and gadgets.

The original series showcased teamwork, with the team using intelligence and wit to out-smart the bad guys. The movies replaced the team with an "army of one" that solves everything with a gun. Well, with a gun and way too much use of masks that makes the hero look like someone else.


----------



## dpeters11 (May 30, 2007)

Dave said:


> Tom Cruise is also flying back to get started on a Top Gun sequel. Its said he won't play as big a part in Top Gun II. He will still be the Maverick in Top Gun II.


I just hope Top Gun II is better than Flyboys.


----------



## JW79 (Dec 14, 2010)

You guys serious about Top Gun II? Iceman or Viper around this time? lol

But I think MI4 is a bit overkill. I thought the first one was the best, then it went downhill ever since. When I say downhill, I mean they just turned out to be just another action flick. The first one was fresh and the idea was entertaining (for those that haven't seen the original MI). Just like Matrix. Once the film watchers know what the matrix was all about, the second and third episodes weren't as good.


----------



## hdtvfan0001 (Jul 28, 2004)

I see this series going the way of Rocky....


----------



## Dave (Jan 29, 2003)

I see that Mission Impossible IV has a release date of Dec. 16, 2011.


----------



## Dave (Jan 29, 2003)

Been watching the ads for Mission Impossible IV, down to the last month before the release. Looks like some neat stunts in this on.


----------

